# Megs Express wash dilution?



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Hi All.

Just used this for the first time today and was impressed with the feel, clean-ability and finish. I used the megs stated 1 oz per gallon. Does anyone have any other ratios they have used?

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

WOW...so many responses to trawl through!

Any user experiences out there?


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Just seen this thread.
I've been using it for the last few months. 15ml in 10l of water for a regular wash.
Pre wash mixed it 15ml in a 2l pressure sprayer.

Mixing it stronger cleans through tougher grim easier, but it can make it a little more effort to dry off. Not hard, just not as simple as it is with the 15ml mix.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

scratcher said:


> Just seen this thread.
> I've been using it for the last few months. 15ml in 10l of water for a regular wash.
> Pre wash mixed it 15ml in a 2l pressure sprayer.
> 
> Mixing it stronger cleans through tougher grim easier, but it can make it a little more effort to dry off. Not hard, just not as simple as it is with the 15ml mix.


That is a lot lower than meguiars stated ratio or 1oz(28ml)/3.79lts(US gal) though!

How did you come up with 15ml in 10lts?

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

They're measurements are for the US. It's been brought up before that their water is much harsher than ours and less product can be used.
I came to the 15ml through trial and error. It was a case of using it a few times a week starting at around 50ml and working down until I found the best result for me.
Mixing it stronger left me with a solution that was harder to soak up when drying and left streaks sometimes. 
15ml gives me a very slick solution, cleans extremely well and plates and dries off with ease.


----------

